# Writing Forums brought me love! And not just the love of writing. :)



## Sunny (May 27, 2014)

Sharing today how grateful I am to this website! 

I joined Writing Forums in September of 2011. I came here to find other writers that enjoyed the same things as me. Most people in my life found it boring to talk about my love of fiction and were sick of hearing me talk about my characters. This is where I ended up... the first and only writing site I ever joined.

It took me a few days to learn the ropes before I dove in and started asking a million questions. I was so excited to see how everyone here loved writing and everything about it as much as I did. 

One day I got up the nerve to post the first chapter of my first novel. I got a lot of great reviews (including the ones that told me I needed to fix some things!) 

But, one that sticks out the most came from a fellow amateur writer like myself. His name was KyleColorado. The first thing he said on that post was “My you have beautiful eyes” and then proceeded to tell me what I needed to fix with my story!  

I liked what he had to say and I private messaged him with my thanks! I hadn't done that before, so I wondered if I was being too bold.  

One message led to another... one review after the other... and before you knew it, I was logging onto Writing Forums just to see if I had another message from him. We spent the better part of two years talking on private messages. We went from one message a day to... well, I have thousands now that I will always cherish!  

We finally made the leap for our first phone call almost six months later. That was amazing! I'll never forget the first time I heard his voice. I was a giddy school girl. It still wouldn't compare to the feeling I had the first time I met him and year and a half later, though. We had talked about what that moment would be like for so long and to finally have it there was so remarkable, there are no words! And I'm a pretty good writer ... (I believe!) 

For so long, years, we were separated by the ocean and a million life obstacles in the way, but we never gave up! We decided that what we had was worth the wait and we would make it together, no matter the time frame. It was hard to be a part for so long and on such different time zones! Skyping and private messaging were everything I looked forward to in my day. 

So, from that date on October 1[SUP]st  [/SUP]2011 this website didn't bring me the expertise to become that published writer that I so desperately wanted, two and a half years ago... it gave me something more... it gave me love. Love of the best man in the world. A husband I will always think is the best at everything! I loved his writing from the first story I read of his on this very forum, and I will be his biggest fan for life. First autograph is mine, KyleColorado!  

Thank you Writing Forums... you gave me so much more than I could have ever wished for! Better than any publishing contract!


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2014)

Aww, that's so cute! I'm happy for both of you!


----------



## Kyle R (May 27, 2014)

I still remember all the bumps and jostles along the way: my internet going down; discovering that our private chats were accidentally being read; you drunk-dialing me during a friend's wedding and accusing me of not loving you enough. 

I'm thankful to Writing Forums, as well, for leading me to you. And yes, you still have beautiful eyes, and yes, you still love to write in first person present, even though I so adamantly tried to convert you to past third. Now I'm a first present writer, as well. Guess we know who wears the pants in this relationship!  And yes, I still love you _more_.

Now, when I need reassurance or guidance in this miracle we call life, I can rest assured—because I have a lovely wife to boss me around! 

And don't worry, SnooSnoo, you'll get your publishing contract one day. I'll make sure of it! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Potty (May 27, 2014)

*Hurl*

Nah, seriously guys I'm really pleased for you! I remember gate crashing your little chat room sessions a year or two back and wondering when you were going to tie the knot! Congratulations!


----------



## Kyle R (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Shrody!

And Potty, you quirky brit! You kept logging on just to catch us in the act!


----------



## popsprocket (May 27, 2014)

*runs away to check chat and see which members are being all lovey-dovey in there where they think it's safe*


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations, you two! You know, this would make a fantastic story...


----------



## Kyle R (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, Cindy! Now, if only we knew some writers... Actually, Michelle started writing a story about us, but in the middle of it, the character representing me gets beaten by a gang of thugs and then spirals into drug addiction.

Now I make her plot things out so I don't get beaten up all the time whenever her muse takes over.


----------



## dither (May 27, 2014)

What a fabulous story, congrats to you both.

dither


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2014)

Thanks dither! 

It feels like it took a lifetime to get where we are. Of course I love to write and I get carried away easily, but I tried to make my post here with a lot of the in between stuff cut out. 

Saving that for my award winning novel. I do love romance stories!


----------



## dither (May 27, 2014)

Sunny said:


> I do love romance stories!



You seem to be living one, and i'm so happy for both of you.


----------



## bookmasta (May 27, 2014)

Wow! Congrats to the two of you!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 27, 2014)

Well...I didn't meet my love on a writing site, but I did meet her online so I know it can and does happen.

Congrats to both of you.

@Kyle...you shouldn't force her to plan anything she doesn't want to no matter how many times you get beaten up. LOL


----------



## Kyle R (May 27, 2014)

Thanks book! :encouragement:


----------



## Kyle R (May 27, 2014)

That's the problem with pantsing, Bow! Somebody always gets hurt.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 27, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> That's the problem with pantsing, Bow! Somebody always gets hurt.



This is true. But as long as it isn't actually physical...what's the harm? LOL

Besides, you already said that she wears the pants...so you may as well leave her to her pantsing ways and join in the fun. *thumbsup*


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations! Glad you shared this with us. Hope it's a marvelous experience for the two of you


----------



## Apple Ice (May 27, 2014)

If we can't get you published we will get you married, that's the Writing Forums promise. If this isn't motivation for doubling up as a dating website don't know what is.

Brilliant story - although I don't either of you personally I am very happy for both of you. Congratulations.


----------



## PiP (May 27, 2014)

Wow, congratulations! Sunny, now I understand the reason why your inbox was always full!


----------



## Arcopitcairn (May 27, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## Pandora (May 27, 2014)

Beautiful story, beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing with us! I too love love :tickled_pink:


----------



## InstituteMan (May 27, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations! I, like so many others, started writing to woo my love interests, but this goes way beyond anything that I could have ever imagined. Except that I probably could have imagined an alien invasion. Hopefully you won't have to deal with one of those, though.

Best wishes!


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> Now I make her plot things out so I don't get beaten up all the time whenever her muse takes over.



No! No planning! Never plan!!!

 Congrats, guys! Now, Kyle, I've been married for almost two years now, so if you need any advice... Well, actually, as soon as I learn anything, I'll pass it along to you.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 27, 2014)

This is so strange. I had a feeling you two had a connection; I'm not making this up, I've said to myself three or four times, "I swear Sunny and Kyle Colorado are the same person, they're like twins or something. Always positive, seeing the good in things. I bet they'll get married one day." It all makes perfect sense to me now! This is freaking me out a bit. Before I clicked on the thread I said in my head, "Has she married Kyle?!" No joke, I'm deathly serious.

Wow, what a lovely thing the internet can be. I'm really happy for you two guys, truly. I hope every day is the best day of your lives from here on out. It's raining here in London, but it's Sunny in Colorado. Sorry, I tell bad jokes when I'm happy for others. Anyway, have a good life guys. All the best,

Bruno.


----------



## Kyle R (May 27, 2014)

So my wife makes this thread, then, while sleepily sipping her coffee, mumbles that she's too tired to respond to everyone and demands I do it. It begins! 

Thanks for the kind wishes, Elven. :encouragement:

Apple, your post made us both laugh. Thanks for that. 

Thanks, Arco. :encouragement:

Hi, Carole. Even I couldn't get messages to her!

Thanks, Pandora! Where do you read about "loving love"? Michelle says that all the time. "I love love!" Just wondering if you heard it, too, or if you both have the same quirky way of talking.

Thanks for the kind words, Institute. Always gotta have an alien invasion happening somewhere!

Love the card, Shrody. Thanks for it!

Bishop! Plan! Everyone must plot!  Congrats on your two years of marriage. I'm sure you know a ton more than you like to let on. 

Bruno, either you're very intuitive, or you're psychic. I'm leaning more towards the possibility that you're psychic, because it's the cooler conclusion. Thanks for the congrats. :encouragement:


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> Bishop! Plan! Everyone must plot!  Congrats on your two years of marriage. I'm sure you know a ton more than you like to let on.



Hah! I would have thought that too, but I still sometimes adjust the thermostat in the night and she catches onto that rather quickly...


----------



## aj47 (May 27, 2014)

Congrats.   Lovely pictures.  

I met my husband doing what I love best so I completely see how this works. 

(We met at Marcon, a science fiction convention.)


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Hah! I would have thought that too, but I still sometimes adjust the thermostat in the night and she catches onto that rather quickly...


Ha ha Bishop!  

We both laughed when reading this because Kyle has tried the same thing I don't know how many times! Him coming from Hawaii to our coldest winter in Canada, he thought he could turn the heat off every time we left. He kept trying it... thinking he could sneak it off and I wouldn't notice... HAH!  

*Astroannie:* Thank you for the compliment on our pictures. We just got married last week so we haven't gotten our professional shots back yet. I can't wait for those! 

I think it's the best when two people have the same passions. We both love everything about writing so we're always willing to listen and give honest feedback to one another... with interest too. Not the old nod of the head when you really don't care but try to act like you're interested for the sake of the person you're with. Meeting here and falling in love was perfect!


----------



## Cran (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations you two - may all good things continue to find you.

Official: in spite of our acknowledged success in bringing beautiful people together, WritingForums.com has no plans to incorporate an adult dating site.


----------



## Kyle R (May 28, 2014)

Thanks, Cran. :encouragement: WritingForumsForCouples.com? Lol


----------



## Schrody (May 28, 2014)

Cran said:


> Congratulations you two - may all good things continue to find you.
> 
> Official: in spite of our acknowledged success in bringing beautiful people together, WritingForums.com has no plans to incorporate an adult dating site.



Why not? I bet a lot of people would be interested. I'm kidding, of course.

I saw an announcement at the top, very nice!


----------



## popsprocket (May 28, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> Thanks, Cran. :encouragement: WritingForumsForCouples.com? Lol



WritingSingles.com

Review your matches for free: simply visit out website and insert a sample of your writing into our state-of-the-art writing-style analysis for a guaranteed compatibility report! Our system is so successful that we've had over _one_ marriage from our matches!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 28, 2014)

Nicely advertised, pops. Although we may want to give it a little more "punch" and say "Over TWO marriages have happened."

After all...who's gonna bother to try to find out who they were?


----------



## Cran (May 28, 2014)

Now, now, people - this is not about how many couples have found each other and love within these green walls (and I'm reliably informed that your guesses are short of the mark) - this is about who snagged who in the Sunny and Kyle love epic that crossed an ocean and wound up on a park bench dressed in white.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 28, 2014)

Congrats and may you have a wonderful life together.


----------



## Gumby (May 28, 2014)

Cran said:


> Now, now, people - this is not about how many couples have found each other and love within these green walls (and I'm reliably informed that your guesses are short of the mark) - this is about who snagged who in the Sunny and Kyle love epic that crossed an ocean and wound up on a park bench dressed in white.



It was her eyes...they drew him right in and he was lost, out of his depth, drowning in a sea of blue... ( too corny? )


----------



## TaraLin (May 28, 2014)

This is an absolutely adorable story!! I'm so glad you two found each other. You seem like an awesome pair!! And you are both beautiful in the wedding pictures. I am new here but I will be looking around for both of your writing


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2014)

Awwww thank you! We just saw the notice at the top and we both LOVE it. We both smiled and agreed it was perfect!  

*Shrody: *We loved the announcement too... But now, we're wondering, how do we get it plastered over the entire site... even pop up windows? That would be cool!   This way no one can click or type or read without our faces popping up in front of you! 

*Popsrocket:* Brilliant! We'll be the first. Although I believe there have been a few other couples who have found love from this very site. Maybe it's because us writers are so passionate and we are attracted to the same passion we see in others here.  Or, maybe we're just really good at cyber.... well... ummm! Lol

*Bowman: *I think we should start the hunt. Make them show themselves! Of course everyone is not as open as I am. I've always been ready to stand on skyscrapers advertising my love for Kyle! When you find someone as great as he is, you can't help but be proud and show him off!  

*Cran: *Thanks Cran! And you know, that was one heck of a trek across the ocean! I hate flying and let me tell you across the pacific isn't fun. Although in the snagging part, I'm pretty sure I snagged him with my ability to write Young Adult stories in first person so well. Of course he'd say he snagged me because of his "playah" style! Lol. I still can't believe we're married. It seems like it was just yesterday that I stayed up until 5am every morning talking to him on the forums. Our one Wednesday once a week phone call for 30 minutes.  

*J Anfinson:* Thank you so much! I think we must drive everyone crazy with our smiles and happiness!  

*Gumby: *That wasn't too corny, it was perrrfect. Just my style.  He did write a story once about a girl with amazing eyes like the sea and the character was lost in them, drowning in them... and I got all happy thinking he was writing about me.. and of course when I asked him (this is when we were first talking and I was trying to pull at anything! ) he replied, "oh I wrote that about an ex girlfriend!" LOL 

*TaraLin: *Thank you so much! I'm so glad we found each other too. Without the internet, without this website, we wouldn't have met. Or maybe someway along the line through the universe we would have met and made it happen anyway! I like that idea.


----------



## Schrody (May 28, 2014)

I don't mind your beautiful faces pop up every time you visit forum, or click on a thread.  Maybe because I have an Ad Blocker :muahaha:


----------



## A_Jones (May 28, 2014)

wow so much awesome!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Ariel (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations!  That is an awesome story.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 1, 2014)

What a beautiful story! You guys are lucky to have found each other the way that you did. I wish you guys happiness and joy the rest of your lives!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 1, 2014)

*Warning, contains reminiscing*

I remember when Sunny first popped up in the LM section, all shy and self deprecating. A pure new talent searching for self confidence and a cookie. Some people just have that special aura that reaches out across the wires and into other peoples lives.

Kyle was and still is a prodigious talent, with an imagination like a firework display and some serious self discipline. 

Both of them give of their best, both of them are excellent writers, both of them would make superb friends.

I wish you a smooth road and calm weather on your journey together.
BC


----------



## Edata (Jun 1, 2014)

This is so cool, congrats guys, the internet is indeed awesome


----------



## dale (Jun 1, 2014)

congrats to you both. that little girl there in my avatar came about by a forum relationship i made with a chick from 3000 miles away.
it was a politics forum. it always amazed me how that happened. best of luck to both you all. you look happy. a beautiful thing.


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 2, 2014)

Shrody - No ad-blocker can restrain us! 

A Jones - Thanks so much. 

Amsaw - Thank you. :encouragement:

Aliveatnight - Thanks for your kind words and the beautiful wish!

Bazz - We both love your eloquent message. You have a terrific memory, too. We're hoping for smooth sailing, as well! Cheers Andy. 

Edata - Indeed it is! Thanks for the congrats!

Dale - You've got a beautiful daughter. Very cool (and amazing, indeed!) that you met her mother on an internet forum as well. Did you both agree, politically, or were you at war with each other?  Thanks very much for the kind words.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 2, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> Shrody - No ad-blocker can restrain us!



You're probably right, you're too strong! And we want to see the pictures! (if that's okay with you, of course)


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey, you two, congratulations. Yours is a lovely story. Hope your marriage is long, happy, prosperous, and filled with arguments over whether or not to use the serial comma. The photos are gorgeous. 

Any wedding cake left over?

:love_heart:


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 17, 2014)

Schrody - We paid an arm and a leg for a photographer (something like twenty billion dollars an hour!), but the photos came out great. I'm sure Sunny will trickle some in here and there. She's worried the forums will get sick of us if we put up too much at once. 

Hey Scott! Thanks for the beautiful words. If arguing over run-on sentences is the worst of it, I'll take it! Glad you like the photos. Yes, there _was_ wedding cake left over, but we left it with my parents to eat. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> Schrody - We paid an arm and a leg for a photographer (something like twenty billion dollars an hour!), but the photos came out great. I'm sure Sunny will trickle some in here and there. She's worried the forums will get sick of us if we put up too much at once.



At least you got great pictures for that price!  

Get sick of you? Show me that person and I'll teach him/her a lesson!


----------

